# Scared of Everyone



## AbbysDaddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everybody!, I did a quick search and found some good information on this topic, but most were centered around puppies around 5 months old and it seems like a possibly normal puppy stage. But my little princess is a year old, maybe a little bit more.

A little background
I rescued her, and got her from a very loving foster that told me that she is very skittish because of an abusive past, but loving to her owner. She and I have bonded great but everyone else she has no interest in and is actually scared of. She is a beautiful dog and everyone wants to meet her and play with her but she is scared to go up to anyone, especially men. She will run away or cower down behind me. She is excellent with other dogs and is very social and loves to play with any breed at any time and do anything, so that is definitely not an issue! I am embarrassed when she doesnt like anyone and really would love to see the "love everybody" quality that are so dear to everyone's hearts about goldens!

Is there any advice that you could offer that could help her come out of her shell/get over her fear of people. It is not something I want to see long term, please please help!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

They do go through a second fear stage at about that age but if she had an abusive past that is likely the cause and if men are more frightening to her then it was likely a man doing it...anyways, you probably already got that much figured out!

I would start by having someone she has seen enough times but maybe not entirely comfortable with offer her treats. This lets her know good things come from these people. Work your way up to having people approach you on a walk with treats to feed to her. 

Continue to socialize her, she will hopefully come around with some guidance from you. You don't want to baby her though - this makes them think they are right in feeling scared of these people when in reality you want them to know its no big deal.

I don't have a ton of advice, my dog went through the second fear stage just a little bit ago, she is 10 months now and these are things we did.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Poor Abby!

A great way to help her start getting over her fears is to recruit some friends to help. Be outside, but in a safe place, say your yard with Abby on leash. Have your friends walk back and forth at at a distance where Abby is not to concerned and Tell Abby to "look at them," point out the people and then give her a treat (note: these need to be really good treats, like chicken breast). Have the people walk back and forth until Abby is relaxed with this situation and looking at you for the treats. Then have them come closer, but still walking back and forth, not looking at her. Repeat the "look at them" and treat routine. Let them get closer a little at a time, still not looking at her and not walking towards her. When they get within say 10 feet of you, have them toss her a treat and say "Hi Abby" but not look at her while continuing to walk. Continue this until she is relaxed and looking toward the person expectantly (for the treat). At this point have them turn and look at Abby while walking past her for about a second while they say "Hi Abby" and toss the treat. Gradually have them get closer and look at her for longer periods of time, always waiting until she is calm and relaxed before looking longer or moving closer. 

When a person can walk past her at a couple of feet while looking at her and she is calm and relaxed, start having a person approach her face on, first stopping about 10 feet away saying "Hi" and tossing a treat. When she is relaxed, start having the person move closer before stopping. Finally when the person can get close to her, have them slowly hold out a really good treat in their flat palm to a spot where Abby can reach and get it. Do not have the person looking at Abby at that point. Once she takes the treat the person should turn around and walk off.

Work with a number of different people doing the same thing so she learns all people are good and while you are doing the training, try to restrict the number of people she encounters who are not working the program

Thirteen months could also be another fear period, so help her through this and help her gain confidence by working on other training like obedience or agility prep work.

Good Luck!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

^^^^^ great advice!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic advise! You can tell you love your little girl. Just work with her and train as listed above. Soon you will see that wonderful golden qualty come through. I am so proud of you adopting this girl. She will be your life and you will never have any regrets! 

Hey, I am a Texan too! So glad to have you here.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

There is an excellent book called "Cautious Canine" by Patricia McConnell that might be helpful to you. It is only 29 pages and an easy read that deals with helping dogs "conquer their fears".
I am using the book and the help of a trainer with my dog, who also has some fearful tendancies. I have already seen some changes in my dog's behavior. 
The most difficult part is you need to start by working with the dog before his body language shows fear which means you are probably getting too close to the people for his comfort level at the moment. Reward happy tale up behavior standing at a distance where the dog feels safe then move away from the "scary people" and don't advance closer until your dog is showing less fearful body language.
The book explains it much more clearly.
Hope you are able to help your pup become less afraid.


----------

